# Best Food for German Shepherd?



## MarineWifeJones (Feb 20, 2013)

I know this question has been asked a million times but I am really wondering what other GSD owners consider a "great dog food". Our pup is currently 10 weeks old and is on Royal Canine because thats what he was started on and I didn't want to switch it at the beginning of housebreaking because I figured there would be a lot of accidents due to upset tummy. Right now we are considering switching to Blue Buffalo Wilderness but wanted some other opinions to make sure we are doing the right thing. This is our first GSD and family pet so we want to make sure we are doing the right thing. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Whatever works well for you and your dog. Some folks like raw, and others avoid any diamond product like the plague so you'll have plenty of opinions and advice. I feed the tractor supply brand (which is made by diamond) and it's done well by me. The dogs really like it, the ingredients are decent and it doesn't break the bank. I do supplement with raw.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Raw food is the best dog food.


----------



## conquer020 (Jun 25, 2012)

*B.A.R.F. Diet*

We tried as much as we could to keep our shepherd on the BARF diet which stands for Beef And Raw Foods. Basically, the whole theory behind the diet is that since dogs are descendants of wolves and wolves live out in the wild they can only eat raw foods. A wolf cannot cook food or has access to processed bag foods so therefore your dog should eat just like a wolf naturally would. Wolves and dogs are able to digest raw meats unlike humans. Makes sense right? My dog loved getting raw beef scraps and most veggies that I would also give to him as supplement.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

conquer020 said:


> We tried as much as we could to keep our shepherd on the BARF diet which stands for Beef And Raw Foods. Basically, the whole theory behind the diet is that since dogs are descendants of wolves and wolves live out in the wild they can only eat raw foods. A wolf cannot cook food or has access to processed bag foods so therefore your dog should eat just like a wolf naturally would. Wolves and dogs are able to digest raw meats unlike humans. Makes sense right? My dog loved getting raw beef scraps and most veggies that I would also give to him as supplement.


BARF stands for Biologically Appropriate Raw Food.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

MarineWifeJones said:


> I know this question has been asked a million times but I am really wondering what other GSD owners consider a "great dog food". Our pup is currently 10 weeks old and is on Royal Canine because thats what he was started on and I didn't want to switch it at the beginning of housebreaking because I figured there would be a lot of accidents due to upset tummy. Right now we are considering switching to Blue Buffalo Wilderness but wanted some other opinions to make sure we are doing the right thing. This is our first GSD and family pet so we want to make sure we are doing the right thing. Thanks for the advice!


I would say Wilderness is a 1000 times better than Royal Canine. I would never feed R.C. and I mean never. Raw feeders get old, pushing their tude, but it just isn't an option for people who HAVE JOBS, a family and no way of storing large amounts of frozen meat. Their are many good dog foods out their and Core is one of them. I am a big Orijen feeder but I also believe in feeding as much fresh meat as you can afford no matter what you feed. Some good ones, yes there are others, no doubt..

Orijen, Acana, Horizon Legacy, Fromm, Merrick, Go Endurance, Precise Holistic, Wellness Core, Castor and Pollux Natural, Eathborn Holistic, Evo, Go Fit and Free, Instinct, Pinnacle Peak, Solid Gold, Canidea, Darford Zero/G, Now Grain Free. 

Pulsar, Blue Wilderness, Artemis, First Mate. Natures Logic, Nutrisourse, Exclusive, Pure Vita, Wellness, Earthborn, Annamaet, Organix, Whole Earth Farms, Premium Edge, By Nature grain free, TOTW.


The I would never feed list.. Yes, it needs updating because Science Diet and Authority have both improved.

1. Ol Roy
2. Pedigree
3. Beneful
4. Purnia
5. Alpo
6. Friskies
7. Liams
8. Science Diet
9. Nutro
10. Royal Canin
11. Kibbles and Bits
12. Abady
13. Eukanuba
14. Bil Jac
15. Pro Plan
16. Authority
17. Nutra
18. Cesar Millan
19. Pro Pac
20. Ultra


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

If your dog does well on Royal Canin and you like the brand then keep feeding it. Thousands of dogs eat it every day and do great. Even performance/sporting dogs who need a good food to feed them out well eat it and excel in their jobs. I wouldn't agree with 3Toe's wouldn't feed list, they might not be willing to feed it but I would and many people I know would and do. Pro Pac, Abady and Eukanuba would be my top 3 from that list, top 5 would also include Pro Plan and Royal Canin. Nothing bad about these foods if it works for your dog. Top 3 brands for best bang for your buck IME/O would be Victor, Eagle Pack and Pro Pac though.

For the price of some of the kibbles people will recommend, you could be feeding raw for cheaper.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh and I'm a little offended you feel raw feeders don't have jobs or families. I have a family, a farm, two jobs and even a social life. I still find time to do raw, it's not that hard. I take a day every 1-2 months to stock up and repackage food. This takes me a couple hours since I've got multiple dogs to feed but I can lay down a tarp in my living room and watch TV while I do it. I pull containers at night to thaw which are pre-portioned for my dogs. They get half the container in the morning and half at night. If I forget to thaw something, I keep chicken quarters/drum sticks to give them frozen that are separately packaged or just feed them some left overs. It takes no more time each day than scooping out kibble.


----------



## MarineWifeJones (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you everybody for your advice, this is definitely a new experience for my family and I and we are wanting to make sure we give him the best life possible!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll say this again, if you don't have x-ray vision then you have no clue what is really going on inside your dog. Cheap crappy food is just that, crappy food. So in the fictitious theory of "if your dog does good on it, keep feeding it"... Dumbest statement ever!!!. So then, if your kid does good on McDonald's OR CANDY, just keep feeding it. LOL, ABSOLUTELY NO DIFFERENCE. 

My dog did great for 12 years on Beneful..... Then the TUMOR AROSE, caused by the dog food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FACT.. Take a chance if you want, but you can't see the future nor what is gong on inside your dog.

And not all can raw feed, because most people with families, jobs and active ATHLETIC kids just don't have the time... FACT..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I'll say this again, if you don't have x-ray vision then you have no clue what is really going on inside your dog. Cheap crappy food is just that, crappy food. So in the fictitious theory of "if your dog does good on it, keep feeding it"... Dumbest statement ever!!!. So then, if your kid does good on McDonald's OR CANDY, just keep feeding it. LOL, ABSOLUTELY NO DIFFERENCE.
> 
> My dog did great for 12 years on Beneful..... Then the TUMOR AROSE, caused by the dog food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FACT.. Take a chance if you want, but you can't see the future nor what is gong on inside your dog.
> 
> And not all can raw feed, because most people with families, jobs and active ATHLETIC kids just don't have the time... FACT..


Wow, I know it isn't easy to lose an old dog, but they do have to die from something. If the dog did well for 12 years, then maybe Beneful isn't as bad as we all think. But it is not a fact, not if your recent stories were to be believed. You asked your vet if it could have been, and she said, it could have. Well, wow. That makes it a fact I suppose. How exactly did she verify this hypothesis? Because facts need evidence of some kind. 

No way would I encourage people to buy Beneful. But on the other hand, suggesting that your dog will not develop a tumor if it is fed Orijen or anything else on your list is just as bad.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I feed our pup Innova LBP. It's available at local stores, he does well on it, and I think it has less garbage than some other brands. It's not "the best" food out there, but it works for us. If he ever starts having issues with it, we'll go onto something else. He started on RC too, but his poos were never super firm (and they were greasy), so we tried Innova. It was the same price as RC, but he did lots better on it. Blue Buffalo was the other one we looked at (also available locally) but my husband hates all their marketing on TV, so we went with Innova. 

I think it's trial and error - there's no one fits all solution - feed a kibble you think is high quality enough, available to you, in your price range that your pup does well on. I'm sure you'll get plenty of suggestions to look into.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I hope I don't come across as one of those raw feeders "with a 'tude" but I'm afraid I may have in the past  The benefits are just so great, is my only excuse.

I have three dogs, and we spent about 9 months of last year travelling for my job, and I was working 7 days a week most of that time. Still managed to feed mine on a prey-model diet. 

The BARF just seemed too labor intensive, honestly, and I didn't understand the need for veggies.

Anyhoo, it's not for everyone, but it will remain my first choice. For me, handing my dogs a RMB and sending them outside to eat is a lot less work than measuring out cans and mixing kibble, washing bowls, etc. I only have to deal with bowls on organ days, now...oh and with some fish. They even take their eggs whole, straight from the carton, outside on the patio.

Good luck with whichever choice works for you and your dog!


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree with 3Toes 100 percent on the do and do not feed list, if your gonna feed cheap food you mys well feed them a corn cob soaked in poison that's about all it is in my opinion, I think selzer needs to do a little more research on dog food


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Apoolutz said:


> I agree with 3Toes 100 percent on the do and do not feed list, if your gonna feed cheap food you mys well feed them a corn cob soaked in poison that's about all it is in my opinion, I think selzer needs to do a little more research on dog food


LOL. I have a new fan! 

3Toes usually makes me want to reject any food choices he puts out there just from his attitude. Dog food is a racket. And some of the more expensive dog foods aren't any better than less expensive foods, they just have better marketing.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not gonna get in an argument so this is my only comment, like I said you need to do a lot more research (ALOT)


----------



## Caralin (Feb 21, 2013)

What do you feed then?


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

selzer said:


> LOL. I have a new fan!
> 
> 3Toes usually makes me want to reject any food choices he puts out there just from his attitude. Dog food is a racket. And some of the more expensive dog foods aren't any better than less expensive foods, they just have better marketing.


:thumbup:

Speaking of 3Toes and fans, he's a HUGE fan of me it seems. I love the angry all caps messages he sends me. They make me feel so special that he takes the time out of his day to write me. :wub:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

SS-GSD said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Speaking of 3Toes and fans, he's a HUGE fan of me it seems. I love the angry all caps messages he sends me. They make me feel so special that he takes the time out of his day to write me. :wub:


Oh darn! And here I thought I was the only one who has gotten love letters from 3toes .


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

We have always had great luck with the Holistic Select Lamb, which seems to be a great food, for a wide range of dogs we have fed it to. (mostly Malinois and GSD)

We have tried other foods, and fed many others over the years, but for the widest range of dogs, hands down, we have had the best luck with Holistic Select.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Apoolutz said:


> I'm not gonna get in an argument so this is my only comment, like I said you need to do a lot more research (ALOT)


Promise?


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Apoolutz said:


> I agree with 3Toes 100 percent on the do and do not feed list, if your gonna feed cheap food you mys well feed them a corn cob soaked in poison that's about all it is in my opinion, I think selzer needs to do a little more research on dog food


I think you are the one who needs to a little more research. Some of the foods on 3toes do not feed list are highly recommended by the Dog Food Advisor and others are recommended by the Dog Food Advisor.


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

BTW...3Toes hasn't done a whole lot of research...where is the food sourced from?? I'm a RAW feeder to 5 dogs and it is way cheaper to feed than kibble. It doesn't take a whole lot of time and I handle RAW meat everyday to feed my family- 2 legged and 4 legged...I also know where my food comes from and what it is eating and where that came from. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Zookeep said:


> I think you are the one who needs to a little more research. Some of the foods on 3toes do not feed list are highly recommended by the Dog Food Advisor and others are recommended by the Dog Food Advisor.


Not to agree or disagree but the Dog Food Advisor is just a dentist who writes about dog food. So pretty much not much difference, its opinion. That site has some good and bad information on it . Its a decent guideline but their are better pages out their.

Crap food is not cheap enough to justify using. Which one of those crap foods that Tony listed get good grades by the Dentist? I wouldn't use any of those on his list regardless.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

kr16 said:


> Not to agree or disagree but the Dog Food Advisor is just a dentist who writes about dog food. So pretty much not much difference, its opinion. That site has some good and bad information on it . Its a decent guideline but their are better pages out their.
> 
> Crap food is not cheap enough to justify using. Which one of those crap foods that Tony listed get good grades by the Dentist? I wouldn't use any of those on his list regardless.


He may be a dentist, but he has obviously spent a lot of time studying the foods. I can't find much fault with any of his analysis. He tends to put too much weight on grain-free, but other than that I think he does a decent job. I would certainly value his opinion over a random person on this forum whom I know nothing about. 

He rates Pro Pac as 4 stars.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Zookeep said:


> He may be a dentist, but he has obviously spent a lot of time studying the foods. I can't find much fault with any of his analysis. He tends to put too much weight on grain-free, but other than that I think he does a decent job. I would certainly value his opinion over a random person on this forum whom I know nothing about.
> 
> He rates Pro Pac as 4 stars.



Pro Pac

The first ingredient in this food is a named meat product in meal form. Unfortunately, the second is Corn and this makes up a significant proportion of the food. Corn is a problematic grain that is difficult for dogs to digest and thought to be the cause of a great many allergy and yeast infection problems. We prefer not to see this used in dog food. 


It is a concern to see a fat as the fourth ingredient. Research at Purdue University has identified fat in the top four ingredients of a dry food as a factor that increases the risk of bloat in large breed dogs. Smaller breeds are untested.


Beet pulp is filler and a controversial ingredient – it is a by-product, being dried residue from sugar beets which has been cleaned and extracted in the process of manufacturing sugar. It is a controversial ingredient in dog food, claimed by some manufacturers to be a good source of fibre, and derided by others as an ingredient added to slow down the transition of rancid animal fats and causing stress to kidney and liver in the process. We note that beet pulp is an ingredient that commonly causes problems for dogs, including allergies and ear infections, and prefer not to see it used in dog food. There are less controversial products around if additional fibre is required.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

kr16 said:


> Pro Pac
> 
> The first ingredient in this food is a named meat product in meal form. Unfortunately, the second is Corn and this makes up a significant proportion of the food. Corn is a problematic grain that is difficult for dogs to digest and thought to be the cause of a great many allergy and yeast infection problems. We prefer not to see this used in dog food.
> 
> ...


Do you have any peer reviewed scientific papers to back up your statements?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i feed my dog a variety of food ( can and kibble), home
cooked. i'm always switching my dog's kibble and i keep
a variety of can food on hand that i use as a topping.
he also gets raw ground beef and raw chicken backs.
there's lots of other things i add to hs kibble.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

kr16 said:


> Pro Pac
> 
> The first ingredient in this food is a named meat product in meal form. Unfortunately, the second is Corn and this makes up a significant proportion of the food. Corn is a problematic grain that is difficult for dogs to digest and thought to be the cause of a great many allergy and yeast infection problems. We prefer not to see this used in dog food.
> 
> ...


Corn in dog food is highly digestible. Here is a scientific paper showing 100 percent digestibility of the starch in corn in dogs:



> The fecal starch digestibility was not different among treatment groups (_P_ > 0.05), with each diet having 100% fecal starch digestibility (Table 2). This indicates that the extrusion process used in the manufacture of the diets gelatinized the starch in the sorghum and corn diets and made it readily digestible


 From the Journal of Nutrition.

The Use of Sorghum and Corn as Alternatives to Rice in Dog Foods


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is comparing rice to corn and Sorghum. I wouldn't want to see any of those ingredients listed second on any bag of food I use. I am no expert or ever said I was.

This is off of dogfood adviser

*Not only are grains like corn and wheat a frequent cause of canine allergies1 they can also be more difficult for a dog to digest.*

The Truth About Corn in Dog Food

Mine was just a review taken off another dog review site. I tend to agree with the review of Pro pac as being bad, The ingredients speak for themselves. I tend to take all those sites and read them, than research on my own. 

That was my point on all these reviews, just opinions. 

No difference, Tony or just a dentist with a blog and his picture. No idea how much time Tony put into his research or anyone else's background here. Not sure why the hate towards the raw feeders by Tony. 

I wouldn't do the raw but to each their own.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

kr16 said:


> This is comparing rice to corn and Sorghum. I wouldn't want to see any of those ingredients listed second on any bag of food I use. .


Why not? According to the scientific study I posted, dogs completely digest the starch in those grains. You said dogs have difficulty digesting corn, which is clearly not correct. 

As for the Dog Food Advisor being a dentist, dentists have to study biochemistry and physiology. What are Tony's qualifications?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

selzer said:


> Oh darn! And here I thought I was the only one who has gotten love letters from 3toes .


Hey... I thought I was the only one that got those must read private messages of his/hers. We should all start a club and compare notes.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

kr16 said:


> This is comparing rice to corn and Sorghum. I wouldn't want to see any of those ingredients listed second on any bag of food I use. I am no expert or ever said I was.
> 
> This is off of dogfood adviser
> 
> ...


Almost 4 years ago I had to put down Beno (GSD), because as I stated, he got a tumor due to the food I was feeding. I went into a BIG time guilt trip, thinking I was at fault. I told myself that would never happen again. I then went on a two year venture reading every article I could get my hands on and talking to anyone I thought might help in educating me about dog food. Being a early retireeee I have the time. To this day I still read anything I can find relating to dog food. I believe, I am pretty good at evaluating dog foods. I guess others think so also, as I was reviewing dog food for a couple different review *sites.* I have also been contacted by certain dog food manufactures for my opinion on there new formula's. I have actually gotten 4 different manufacture's to remove certain ingredients in their product. 2 companies have changed ingredients based on my review of their ingredient list. Am I the best, no, no way. When I first got into educating myself I contacted almost 100 dog food companies on why they use certain ingredients, my oh my what you can learn by talking to some of these sales personal. Usually the BS they give you, tells you more about the company than anything you need read about them. 
The newest fact's that I have found out, is, what's really in chicken meal and other named meat meals. Quite shocking and I had a hard time believing what I found out.
Going over to Washington State University and talking with future veterinarians helped educate me on how little they are educated in dog food nutrition. I could go on and on about that but it was eye opening.

So think what you want about me, but one thing is a fact, I have done a ton of research in many different ways. And I will never stop trying to further educate myself about dog food in any way I can.

I have actually have used Tony as a guinea pig in ways like, adding human corn, wheat and rice into his diet. Amazing what happens. In all 3 experiments Tony got massive amounts of eye goo, his ears seem to become dirtier and his coat lacked the usual shine. Anyway, off I go and good luck with your dog or dogs.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Hey... I thought I was the only one that got those must read private messages of his/hers. We should all start a club and compare notes.


He gave me the pet name 'moron', what does he call you? 

According to 3Toe's messages, he's a dog food reviewer. So...Whatever qualification that gives. (None???)


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh look, we posted at the same time.

It's amazing that someone can read stuff on the internet and be so knowledgeable on pet health but a vet spends years and years in school and apparently leaves with nothing but an expensive tuition? Where did these sites and people that you DO seem to listen to, get their education from out of pure curiosity??


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't want to upset any of the mods by sharing stuff from private messages. I'm sure that's got to be against some rule, but yeah, I've gotten quite of few just like yours over the years. He does all the little name calling through pm's to avoid getting warnings or bans from mods. Considering the source, I just find them comical. 

Dog food reviewer? Well in that case, I'm a rocket scientist for NASA. It's the power of the internet! Everyone knows his little spiel. It's been going on for years.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

So you can harass someone through private messages here and not get in trouble?? Any other forum I've been on you'd be in trouble just as deep regardless of where it's posted. Especially if you're doing it to multiple people which seems to be the case here.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

SS-GSD said:


> So you can harass someone through private messages here and not get in trouble?? Any other forum I've been on you'd be in trouble just as deep regardless of where it's posted. Especially if you're doing it to multiple people which seems to be the case here.


I think so, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

SS-GSD said:


> Oh and I'm a little offended you feel raw feeders don't have jobs or families. I have a family, a farm, two jobs and even a social life. I still find time to do raw, it's not that hard. I take a day every 1-2 months to stock up and repackage food.


My kids are grown, I've got the time but not the desire. I just don't want to do it. Yuck! Good for you that you do it but it is not for me. 

One brand I haven't seen mentioned is Natures Recipe. It seems to me to be a step up from the cheep brands. It has ok ingredients from what I can tell. My dogs all do well on it and it doesn't smell as nasty as a lot of the dog foods do. Their poops are much smaller than the Science Diet I was feeding. IDK I'm not expert but my dogs seem to do well with it.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

SS-GSD said:


> If your dog does well on Royal Canin and you like the brand then keep feeding it. Thousands of dogs eat it every day and do great.


My feelings exactly. That's what we feed Joey, since that's what his former owner fed him. He looks fine; has a defined waist, and we can feel his ribs. 

We supplement with beef burgers, eggs, pumpkin, quinoa.

He will always be a work in progress, but he's healthy and that's all that matters.


----------



## Danger1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I just recently brought home my 7 week old GSD and the breeder was feeding him Blue Buffalo. After a few days I just didn't see him showing much interest in eating it. 
I had a doberman puppy back in the mid 90's that was soley on Science Diet and did very well, lived for 12 years. I was going to go with that but after doing some research it seemed there where better choices. There are so many options out there its tough to really get a handle.
I switched Major to Orijen LBP (based off of feedback on this form) and he likes it much better than BB, it's costly but I will stick with that to see how it goes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think corn is not so bad of an ingredient, except that the foods that use corn also have a bunch of other garbage in them. When everyone got on the corn=bad bandwagon, the only foods that wanted to contain it were the foods that have artificial colors, flavors, cancer-causing preservatives, colors, and all that junk. 

A few years back rice became dear because of some drought or natural disaster and the dog food companies had to scramble to come up with something in its place, and they chose barley. They could have chosen corn, and if they used a quality product it probably wouldn't have caused any more problems than any other.

But therein is the problem. Ingredient lists only list ingredients in the order of their weight. They do not speak of the quality of the ingredients. Beef in dog food is not going to be Angus steaks, it is going to be freezer beef or worse, critters that were killed from floods or drought or frozen to death and just ground into hamburger. The same is true with corn. The best stuff will be used in people food, the crud on the bottom of the grain elevators will go into dog food. 

And, we all know that moldy corn can release aflotoxin which can kill dogs. Unless the corn is moldy, I really don't think it is that bad of an ingredient, but the foods that contain corn basically are the bottom of the line products that none of us will feed. 

As for rice. Rice is fine. But when they break it up into brown rice, white rice, rice bran, rice flour and the like, like they do in Canidae, the only reason they are doing that is to have Chicken meal or chicken be the first ingredient. If you add up the parts of the rices, there is probably a lot more rice than any meat. It is a racket. And that food (Canidae) is on Tony's go ahead and feed this garbage list. I would not feed that stuff again if the choice was that or Purina.


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

Breeder is feeding my puppy BB Wilderness currently, doing well, but if she loses interest ( as many puppies do when they're started on something) I'll switch to Wellness Super5mix Large Breed Puppy


----------



## Danger1 (Feb 14, 2013)

irickchad said:


> Breeder is feeding my puppy BB Wilderness currently, doing well, but if she loses interest ( as many puppies do when they're started on something) I'll switch to Wellness Super5mix Large Breed Puppy


I strongly considered going to Wilderness from BB LPB but figured my little guy wouldn't sense that much of a difference which is why the change to a different brand.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

We're feeding Acana right now and she's doing really well on it .


----------



## MarineWifeJones (Feb 20, 2013)

Again, thanks guys for all the information. I'm a little overwhelmed with all the choices there are but we have decided to switch to Blue Buffalo Wilderness after reading a lot of posts and speaking with his vet.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

I haven't seen anything mentioned about Natural Balance, I've heard it's a pretty good food, anyone feeding this to their dog? I am currently feed my 6 month old GSD Solid Gold Wolf Cub, LBP and she's done well on it, however, I think she's getting a little bored with it, so I have been thinking about trying her on Natural Balance LID Fish and Sweet Potato.

As far as the list that was posted below, I'd like to say that I had my chocolate Lab on Nutro for 13 years and never had a problem with it at all, my Lab loved it. He was healthy and looked wonderful right up until the last year when two protruding discs on his spine caused his back legs to give out on him. His energy level was that of a puppy until his legs went.


----------



## MarineWifeJones (Feb 20, 2013)

Well sadly the blue buffalo did not work as planned so now we are on Taste of the Wild and he is doing fantastic. So whoever it was that mentioned it big Thanks!


----------



## Buzz.babes (Feb 9, 2013)

We're feeding blue buffalo wilderness for our lab, our gsd pup will be eating the same when he gets here but I'd like to supplement with raw because I have a TON of venison in the garage freezer every year. How much should I give for a meal and how should I give it? Is there any age too young for raw?Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

